# Registration fee for college courses for 2011/2012?



## Up Rovers (8 Aug 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the registration fee for CAO pupils has been set yet for the 2011/2012 year?

I heard earlier in the year that it would be going up to €1,900 from €1,500 but not sure if this is true?

Thanks.


----------



## thedaras (8 Aug 2011)

> third-level registration fees will be increased to €2,000 annually, but families with more than one child in college will pay €1500


Hope this of help to you..


----------



## Up Rovers (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks for that.  Exactly what I needed to know but more bad news as usual these days


----------



## hiitsonlyme (24 Aug 2011)

If there are two or more students in a family,the summary of budget measures states that the higher student service charge (€2000) will only apply to one student in a family at any one time.
Tax relief is now allowable on the Student contribution charge, but the first €2000 (for full-time students) is disregarded. This means that tax relief is available on the second and subsequent student's contribution, up to a maximum amount of €7000.
Nuig are charging €1500 for the second and subsequent student,
BUT 
UCD seem to have taken a different view of the budget changes and they are charging €2000 for each student in a family. 
I don't know what other colleges are charging.
(I had links to the Budget Summary, to Revenue tax relief, to NUIG and to UCD student contribution charge in this post, just in case they were of any help to someone, but because I have less than 15 posts, I am not allowed to post them)


----------



## hiitsonlyme (5 Sep 2011)

hiitsonlyme said:


> Nuig are charging €1500 for the second and subsequent student



The NUIG website is amended and they are charging the standard Student contribution charge of €2000 for each student.


----------



## getoffthepot (3 Nov 2011)

We have 2 students and one has already paid the €2000, I have to pay the 2nd 2k now.
How do I get the €500 refund on the 2nd fee?


----------



## Gervan (3 Nov 2011)

I think by making  a tax return at year end.


----------



## TrotterDel (14 Mar 2012)

I just received my tax refund for 2011.I have two kids at college paid 2000e each in fees expected €500 got €400 anyone know what has happened to the other €100 ???


----------

